
React VR – A framework for building VR apps using React - nrebhun
https://facebook.github.io/react-vr/
======
nrebhun
I'm interested to see what this means for the OVR API. I've tinkered with it,
but I can't say I'm a huge fan. It works, but in my limited experience, has
felt a little difficult to approach, given the state of its documentation.

